# Erfahrungen mit HP 6500A im LAN und mit dem Fax: ist der gut?



## Herbboy (2. März 2011)

Da mein Vater demnächst Geburtstag hat und ein Faxgerät besitzt, das sauture und unwirschaftliche Transferfolie benutzt, dachte ich daran, dass man ihm nen Multifunktionsdrucker mit Fax schenken könnte. Wichtig: der muss gut per LAN ansteuerbar sein, um Dokumente auszudrucken, denn der Telefonanschluss (an den Der Drucker ja fürs Fax dann dranmuss) ist im Flur und nicht beim PC.

Jetzt gibt es hier im Saturn den HP 6500A im Angebot: HP Officejet 6500A Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  der scheint genau zu passen: MF mit Fax und hat auch LAN.


Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Drucker an den Router, und schon kann man vom PC aus (der ist per WLAN mit dem Router verbunden) drucken, als sei der per USB am PC angeschlossen? Beim Fax wäre wichtig, dass "oldschool"-faxen leicht von der Hand geht, also: Faxvorlage ein/auflegen, am Drucker zB auf Fax drücken, Nummer eingeben, senden - fertig! Auch ein Sendebericht sollte automatisch ausgedruckt werden. Man darf nicht erst in vier Untermenüs gehen müssen, oder sogar die Tel.Nummer per Drehrad eingeben müssen oder so was. Direkt vom PC aus faxen ist nicht wichtig.

Wie ist das eigentlich: legt man die Vorlagen dann einzeln auf den Scanbereich, oder können die in den Papiereinzug, der oben verfügbar zu sein scheint? 


Danke!


----------

